# Coming over in November



## stillystarkles (Oct 22, 2013)

We have been visiting Cyprus in November for the last few years and love the Island.
I plan to retire early in around 4 years time with the view of spending the winter in Cyprus and summer (if there is such a thing) in the uk. Each visit as we explore we grow to love Cyprus and the cats more and more.
I have picked up some very useful tips reading the Forum over the years and have finally joined.
One question i have is when we pass Carrefour on the way into Paphos we keep saying we must have a look in there but never do. Could anyone tell me do you have to be a member like Makro,Costco etc or can anyone go in.

Dave and Stella.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi welcome to the forum
Carrefour is just a normal supermarket open to anyone.
Personally I don't like it at all.
Much prefer the nice new Alpha Mega by the main roundabout coming off the motorway.


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

Veronica said:


> Much prefer the nice new Alpha Mega by the main roundabout coming off the motorway.


Not been yet, somebody told me it is a lot more expensive over Papantoniu's etc.?

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## stillystarkles (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks will try Alpha Mega, I have been Papantonius i will check both against Carrefour.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2013)

mdekkers said:


> Not been yet, somebody told me it is a lot more expensive over Papantoniu's etc.?
> 
> Martijn :ranger:


I feel that both Alpha Mega and Carrefour is a lot more expensive with f. ex meat then Pap's

Anders


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

My view:

1. Papantoniou. Bottom end supermarket of acceptable quality for most items. Beware of cheap imported special offers particularly dreadful Spanish wine. Mid-town branch has a horrible car park. Many people consider it the cheapest.

2. Carrefour. Middle of the road store which often has its piped music too loud. Good quality products particularly own brand food and electrical. Probably the biggest range of goods with excellent garden furniture offers.

3. AlphaMega. Top of the list supermarket. Superb fruit and vegetables and good quality food. The most helpful friendly staff of all particularly in the butchers. Daft store layout on 2 floors and some ex-pats are terrified of the car park access. No trolley coin needed. Have announced a tie-up with Tesco presumably to sell Tesco brand food but nothing seen in store yet. The most pleasant to shop in.

4. Lidl. Much the same as the UK but with higher prices. The idiot ex-pats who thought Lidl would force everyone's prices down have long been silenced. New branch near Carrefour has absurd road layout for access. Excellent products generally but does not have the range of the others. Cheese, ice cream, cleaning products are often recommended. Don't supply free bags.

5. E & S. Not worth bothering about even if you can find one still open.

From our experience, on average there is not a lot of difference in cost between them. We mainly use AlpahaMega because, in the parlance of the retailers, it's a much more pleasant shopping experience.

Pete


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2013)

PeteandSylv said:


> My view:
> 
> 1. Papantoniou. Bottom end supermarket of acceptable quality for most items. Beware of cheap imported special offers particularly dreadful Spanish wine. Mid-town branch has a horrible car park. Many people consider it the cheapest.
> 
> ...



We use 3 different. Pap's for the normal weekly shopping and for all meat. I can't defend many times 50% higher price in Alpha Mega for the same item and quality. And we have one in Pissouri.

Alpha Mega we use for fruit and some specials like the only place we have found fresh whipping cream. Not the one that are fresh 6 months.

Carrefour we use for different items. They have often discount products for very cheap prices. Also the only place you can buy butter to a reasonable price, they have their own brand.

Anders


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

Dont forget the new Fruit and Veg market on Ellados Ave (just down from Carrefour), I think its an excellent shop and on a par with AlphaMega.


----------



## stillystarkles (Oct 22, 2013)

The new Friut and Veg market is definietly on the list of places to visit thanks for reminding me. Is the Duck pond car boot still going?


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2013)

stillystarkles said:


> The new Friut and Veg market is definietly on the list of places to visit thanks for reminding me. Is the Duck pond car boot still going?


Sunday's and Wednesday's

Anders


----------



## stillystarkles (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the excellent advice. Will Soon be in beautiful Cyprus if only for a short time.


----------



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

We like Apha Mega too but it's too cold inside  If you live near Peyia you can always do your shopping in Philippos. We go there often, good quality meat and fresh veggies and fruits. Prices are same as anywhere else.


----------

